# RDO Induction Melters



## mattafc (May 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm considering buying a Tilt & Pour induction melter from RDO. Can anyone adivse if they have any experiance in dealing with RDO or using their equipment?

Be grateful for any feedback on them before I take the plunge.


----------

